#ubuntu-design 2012-01-03
<doctormon> wendar: The blueprint has been updated so Jono can approve it.
<wendar> doctormon: which one? there were something like 3 different ones that came out of UDS
<doctormon> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ux-participation
<doctormon> One thing we should think about is adopting the +1 cycle method used by the canonical team.
<wendar> ah, excellent, that's the write one
<doctormon> They don't design for this cycle, they design for next cycle and beyond.
<wendar> *right one
<wendar> yes, that makes sense
<wendar> is "wender" me?
<doctormon> Yeah, sorry about that.
<mhall119> doctormon: the blueprint needs to use LP username, not IRC nick, in order for it to show on status.u.c
<wendar> looks like it, updated to my launchpad nick (which is "allison" for hysterical raisins)
<doctormon> What's your lp name wendar?
<doctormon> ah great!
<mhall119> heh, hysterical raisins, that's grat
<mhall119> great even
<wendar> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> wendar: I really like the idea being tody, btw, I may hack on it some when I have free time
<wendar> mhall119: cool, that'd be awesome. It's up in Launchpad.
<mhall119> I saw
<wendar> it could use a better icon, if anyone's interested :)
<doctormon> Er, what could?
<mhall119> doctormon: https://launchpad.net/tody
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/singlet too, if you're feeling generous ;)
<czajkowski> wendar: are you going to be at FOSDEM ?
<doctormon> mhall119: I have just the thing for singlet
<doctormon> http://imagebin.org/191614
<mhall119> doctormon: that's perfect!
<doctormon> great, email with images sent
<mhall119> thanks doctormon, you rock
<doctormon> It has a white background that you can't see, but if you ever have it on a darker background you'll notice it.
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-04
<wendar> czajkowski: I hope so, but not sure yet.
<czajkowski> wendar: I forwarded you on a mail from the loco contact re FOSDEM and a possible panel
<wendar> czajkowski: got it, thanks!
<wendar> czajkowski: will you be the panelist?
<czajkowski> wendar: not sure just trying to the loco contact about it now
<czajkowski> am going no matter what am booked on the eurostar with a few folks
<wendar> czajkowski: excellent!
<wendar> Abbreviated post-holiday update:
<wendar> - Current projects up for volunteers are design updates for 4digits game and for the MyUnity configuration tool. Iain Farrell has volunteered to run the wallpaper submissions again for Precise, we'll post details on submitting to the wiki page.
<wendar> - We'll plan sessions with the developers of 4digits and MyUnity in the next few weeks, to walk through screen shots and brainstorm on possible design refinements.
<wendar> Any other updates?
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; I got an email from him, I wasn't sure I was getting it because I'm subscripted to the mailing-list?
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: Yes, he sent it through Launchpad, so everyone who's a member of the ubuntu-design team got it.
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Are we "in meeting" btw?
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: aye. A quick status update, anyway (for the first week after the holidays).
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Should meetingology be running then?
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; ^
<MrChrisDruif> I think I'll try to start on uploading more of them icons next week
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: ah, excellent (icons)
<MrChrisDruif> *pictograms*
<MrChrisDruif> Should we also upload the blue ones wendar ?
<MrChrisDruif> Both Lubuntu and Kubuntu use blue
<wendar> seems sensible
<wendar> if it's a large amount of additional effort, you could ask them first if it's useful
<MrChrisDruif> Purple and warm-gray don't seem needed in my eyes
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; I've seen Lubuntu at least use the icons in a small update of their header
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; check it out here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: ah, cool, they look quite smooth
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; check out my sandbox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/Sandbox
<MrChrisDruif> And then the bottom one
<MrChrisDruif> The "Lubuntu's Globe" icon will become a picto_locations
<MrChrisDruif> blue*
<MrChrisDruif> Got any suggestions wendar ? (I'll be slow to respond as I'll be cooking dinner now ^_^ )
<doctormon> Hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha doctormon
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going doctormon ?
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-06
<om26er> while playing a song if "music player" is closed, the song keeps playing but the launcher shows as if the app has closed, shouldn't the arrow stay?
<iainfarrell> hey om26er yeah it should but if you check the sound menu at the top
<iainfarrell> you can control it from there L)
<iainfarrell> :)
<om26er> i know that ofcourse, but my cousins really never found there was a sound menu :p
<iainfarrell> It may well be in the next release
<iainfarrell> have you checked for a bug in Launchpad?
 * om26er is looking now
<mcbaine1> is there a defectivebydesign #chl for IRChat   ????
<doctormon> mcbaine1: Maybe, you're better asking mattl
<mhall119> om26er_: the launcher only shows an arrow for open windows, not processes
<om26er> mhall119, well, the launcher could do better then
<mhall119> om26er: I'm not sure if it would make more or less sense that way
<mhall119> you can file a bug if you would like it to be discussed though
<om26er> thx mhall119 i will file a bug report for that soon..
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-08
<sladen> mhall119: evening!
<mcbaine1> sladen, hi there .. aloha ...
<sladen> mcbaine1: hola too!
<mcbaine1> sladen:: what part of ubuntu-design are you into atmo.??
<sladen> mcbaine1: just arrived in Budapest for a Canonical sprint
<sladen> mcbaine1: work starts at 9am, sharp
<mhall119> sladen: how cold is it there?
<sladen> mcbaine1: so it was mainly people being sociable this evening
<mcbaine1> k , is that pre-arranged  .. how did you arrive there ??
<sladen> not cold enough!  I was hoping for snow.  Missed the snow in New York by a week, then in Berlin by a week, and no snow here in Budapest either!
<sladen> good the overnight sleeper train from Berlin
<sladen> nice and efficient and stress free
<mcbaine1> and your project-purpose is ... ??
<mhall119> sladen: probably not much hope for snow in oakland in may either
<sladen> mcbaine1: I'm a techie for the designers.  Today I was working on packaging a new version of something else in Ubuntu
<sladen> mcbaine1: so I don't really get to design things per-se
